# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  Miracle GSM Cocktail - HTC Android Tool 1.7.8 Discussion Thread

## mohamed73

*Miracle GSM Cocktail - HTC Android Tool 1.7.8 Discussion Thread* *MIRACLE GSM COCKTAIL*   *Saturday - 2013 07 September*    iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM * Miracle GSM Cocktail*    *HTC Android Tool 1.7.8*  * Whats New:  Added ability to display technical information and device identification when INIT kernel is deactive. Added ability to clear user data for each application Added ability  to remove user locks(pin/password/pattern)  by new Cocktail method(for  all Android models/all Android brands)(adb interface&root required) Added new method to install Super user -> 4.x.x (SU NEW) Added more details on operation logs Added latest new Custom roms(download from shell or support area) Added ability to save user information like email and password for unlock the bootloader* *Added ability to switch off the device (power down)  Changes in flash operations: Added fully runtime logs view for flash operation
Added Progressbar on flash operation  New Model added HTC Amaze 4G: Added orginal rom for Easy Flash Added Recovery for Easy Flash Added Custom rom for Easy Flash Added Custom kernel for Easy Flash Added Unlock code calculator to unlock the sim lock(with credits) Added Easy one click Root supported Added S-OFF (X.XX.XX Hboot)* *(download required files from shell) Added ability To remove user locks(pin/password/pattern)  New Model added HTC One VX: Added orginal rom for Easy Flash Added Recovery for Easy Flash Added Custom rom for Easy Flash Added Custom kernel for Easy Flash Added Unlock code calculator to unlock the sim lock(with credits) Added ability To Root(by recovery) Added S-OFF (download required files) Added ability To remove user locks(pin/password/pattern)  New Model added HTC One VX: Added orginal rom for Easy Flash Added Recovery for Easy Flash Added Custom rom for Easy Flash Added Custom kernel for Easy Flash Added Unlock code calculator to unlock the sim lock(with credits) Added Super CID Added S-OFF (download required files from shell) Added ability To Root(by recovery) Added ability To remove user locks(pin/password/pattern)  New Model added HTC Flyer: Added orginal rom for Easy Flash Added Recovery for Easy Flash Added Custom rom for Easy Flash Added Custom kernel for Easy Flash Added Unlock code calculator to unlock the sim lock(with credits) Added Easy one click Root supported Added S-OFF (1.10.XXXX Hboot)(1.11.XXXX Hboot)(1.20.XXXX Hboot) Added ability To remove user locks(pin/password/pattern)  Added new Model HTC One SV: Added orginal rom for Easy Flash Added Unlock code calculator to unlock the sim lock(with credits) Added ability To root(by recovery) Added Super CID Added S-OFF* *(download required files from shell) Added ability To remove user locks(pin/password/pattern)  New Model added HTC One: Added orginal rom for Easy Flash Added Recovery for Easy Flash Added Custom rom for Easy Flash Added Custom kernel for Easy Flash Added Unlock code calculator to unlock the sim lock(with credits) Added S-OFF**(download required files from shell) Added ability To remove user locks(pin/password/pattern)  
All of Recovery files updated to the new version
All of custom roms updated to the new version
Root package Installation Optimized for 4.x.x
Flash operation optimized method in Easy Mode
MD5 checksum optimized(a few seconds on big files)
Unlock bootloader procedure fixed
Device state changer fixed(normal to ruu) Fixed model selection problem on some models ;-)  Fixed the required files to Fix Android USB VID Fixed Token Information Display problem on new phones Fixed Error messages on abort operation
boot image file operation optimized Minor changes in user graphical interface
fixed some other non-important bugs 
NEED MORE?!!! * *Always use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]to download all updates and all setups.*  * Always use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]versions.*  * Always Install all setups in one drive.*         *WE ALWAYS CARE OUR USER*    *GSM COCKTAIL*   * Innovated by Miracle Team* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * HTC 2013 UNLOCK READY!!!*   *FUTURE WORK:*  * HUWAEI UNLOCK ON THE WAY*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

